# contos de réis



## César Lasso

Olá!

Estou a ler Eça de Queirós e fala muito em "contos de reis". Imagino que cada "conto" daqueles seria uma quantidade muito elevada, porque ao que parece, ganhar em 1880 400 contos de reis por ano era uma quantidade irreal que muito poucos conseguiriam.

Quando eu cheguei a Portugal em 2004, um "conto" não era tanto - 1000 escudos antigos, 5 euros.

Alguem poderia de alguma maneira dar-me uma ideia do que seria um conto de reis em finais do sec. XIX? (ou qualquer sugestão quanto à origem da expressão).

Obrigado!


----------



## okporip

César Lasso said:


> Olá!
> 
> Estou a ler Eça de Queirós e fala muito em "contos de reis". Imagino que cada "conto" daqueles seria uma quantidade muito elevada, porque ao que parece, ganhar em 1880 400 contos de reis por ano era uma quantidade irreal que muito poucos conseguiriam.
> 
> Quando eu cheguei a Portugal em 2004, um "conto" não era tanto - 1000 escudos antigos, 5 euros.
> 
> Alguem poderia de alguma maneira dar-me uma ideia do que seria um conto de reis em finais do sec. XIX? (ou qualquer sugestão quanto à origem da expressão).
> 
> Obrigado!



Não seria "conto de réis"? A wikipédia ajuda a sanar a sua dúvida: aqui.


----------



## Vanda

Exato, em se falando de dinheiro: réis. 
réis - (plural de real, relativo a rei)- s. m. pl.
Antiga unidade monetária portuguesa e brasileira.
Singular: real.


----------



## Outsider

Em Portugal escreve-se "reis", sem acento. Não lhe sei dizer quanto valia um conto de rei. Como diz, devia ser muito. Mas noto que os _contos de reis_ (milhares de reis) do tempo de Eça eram uma unidade diferente dos "contos" (milhares de escudos) de há dez anos.


----------



## Vanda

Que interessante, Out! Sem acento?! Nem com a reforma, o acento de réis caiu por aqui!


----------



## Outsider

Era interessante saber se no tempo de Eça a palavra se escrevia com acento em Portugal...


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider said:


> Era interessante saber se no tempo de Eça a palavra se escrevia com acento em Portugal...


 
Isso não sei, mas, no tempo do escudo, os meus pais e outras pessoas mais antigas ainda falavam em "réis", e era com "e" aberto, ao menos na fala.


----------



## Outsider

Vanda said:


> Exato, em se falando de dinheiro: réis.
> réis - (plural de real, relativo a rei)- s. m. pl.
> Antiga unidade monetária portuguesa e brasileira.
> Singular: real.


Só agora reparei que a Vanda tinha citado o Priberam. Retiro o que disse: escrevia-se com acento mesmo em Portugal!

Peço desculpa pela confusão.


----------



## anaczz

Nesta página há uma pequena história da moeda portuguesa. Não dá muitas referências de valor, mas é interessante.


----------



## marta12

Segundo a Wikipédia um conto de reís era um milhão de réis.
Um escudo equivalia e mil réis.

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Réis


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> Em Portugal escreve-se "reis", sem acento. Não lhe sei dizer quanto valia um conto de rei. Como diz, devia ser muito. Mas noto que os _contos de reis_ (milhares de reis) do tempo de Eça eram uma unidade diferente dos "contos" (milhares de escudos) de há dez anos.


 
Escreveu _'conto de rei'_, não sei se por lapso. Na realidade é _'conto de réis' _porque é o mesmo que um milhão de réis e tem de estar no plural, portanto. O singular é '_real_', não '_rei_'.
O '_conto_' de escudos e o _'conto de réis' _representam idêntico valor, já que o escudo, quando foi criado, equivalia a mil réis. Logo, um milhão de reís (o _'conto de réis'_) e o '_conto_' (mil escudos) valiam nominalmente a mesma coisa. A nova moeda republicana levou bastante tempo a difundir-se e essa equivalência de valores levou a que as pessoas mais velhas continuassem a usar as designaçãoes antigas. Até ao final dos anos sessenta ainda era frequente ouvir falar em _'contos de réis'_, _'dois mil réis, cinco mil réis, dez mil réis, vinte mil reís, cinquenta mil réis, cem mil réis, quinhentos mil réis'_ em vez dos correspondentes dois, cinco, dez, vinte, cinquenta, cem e quinhentos escudos. Também se dizia _'dois e quinhentos' ou 'vinte e cinco tostões' _em vez de dois escudos e cinquenta centavos, _'dez tostões'_ em vez de um escudo, _'cinco tostões'_ em vez de cinquenta centavos, _'um tostão'_ para dez centavos e por aí adiante.

Um '_conto_' era muito dinheiro. Lembro-me de que nos anos sessenta, o meu pai, funcionário público médio, ganhava dois contos por mês, uma refeição na cantina da Universidade custava-me oito escudos, um bilhete de metro ou um jornal, um escudo. Quando passou a vigorar o euro, o escudo era já um valor tão irrisório que todas as nossas contas eram feitas, no essencial, em '_contos_'. Se bem me lembro, até já tinham desparecido as moedas de um escudo, reduzidas na fase final a uma minúscula rodelinha de alpaca. Há tabelas de conversão de valores que têm em conta a desvalorização da moeda, devo ter por aí alguma, mas neste momento não está à mão.


----------



## Alentugano

Mesmo nos anos de 1990, aqui na minha região ainda se ouvia muito às pessoas mais velhas, por exemplo, "10 _mé réis_" (10 000 mil réis = dez escudos).


----------



## Vanda

Quando visitamos o Museu da Moeda (na Casa dos Contos) em Ouro Preto, conhecemos as moedas cunhadas aqui, mas portuguesas, da época do Brasil colônia e Brasil império.


----------



## anaczz

Alentugano said:


> Mesmo nos anos de 1990, aqui na minha região ainda se ouvia muito às pessoas mais velhas, por exemplo, "10 _mé réis_" (10 000 mil réis = dez escudos).


 
Aqui no Brasil também se usava "me réis" e "contos", com a diferença de que não havia um valor específico para esses valores. "me réis" e contos eram como alcunhas para a moeda vigente.
Me empresta 2 me réis?
O estacionamento subiu para 3 contos!

Há também uma expressão popular antiga mas que ainda ouço de vez em quando:Você não vale _dois réis de mel coado_! (Você não vale nada).


----------



## Audie

anaczz said:


> Aqui no Brasil também se usava "me réis" e "contos", com a diferença de que não havia um valor específico para esses valores. "me réis" e contos eram como alcunhas para a moeda vigente.
> Me empresta 2 me réis?
> O estacionamento subiu para 3 contos!


Ambas eu ainda ouço por aqui, entre flanelinhas, por exemplo. Só que eu transcreveria assim: '_2 mirréi'_ e '_3 conto_'.


> Há também uma expressão popular antiga mas que ainda ouço de vez em quando:Você não vale _dois réis de mel coado_! (Você não vale nada).


Ouço também, mas menos.


----------



## Outsider

Carfer said:


> Escreveu _'conto de rei'_, não sei se por lapso. Na realidade é _'conto de réis' _porque é o mesmo que um milhão de réis e tem de estar no plural, portanto. O singular é '_real_', não '_rei_'. O '_conto_' de escudos e o _'conto de réis' _representam idêntico valor, já que o escudo, quando foi criado, equivalia a mil réis. Logo, um milhão de reís (o _'conto de réis'_) e o '_conto_' (mil escudos) valiam nominalmente a mesma coisa. A nova moeda republicana levou bastante tempo a difundir-se e essa equivalência de valores levou a que as pessoas mais velhas continuassem a usar as designaçãoes antigas.


Foi mesmo por ignorância. Até hoje nunca tinha dado por este plural irregular. Obrigado pela explicação detalhada.  



Carfer said:


> Até ao final dos anos sessenta ainda era frequente ouvir falar em _'contos de réis'_, _'dois mil réis, cinco mil réis, dez mil réis, vinte mil reís, cinquenta mil réis, cem mil réis, quinhentos mil réis'_ em vez dos correspondentes dois, cinco, dez, vinte, cinquenta, cem e quinhentos escudos. Também se dizia _'dois e quinhentos' ou 'vinte e cinco tostões' _em vez dos dois escudos e cinquenta centavos, _'dez tostões'_ em vez dum escudo, _'cinco tostões'_ em vez de cinquenta centavos, _'um tostão'_ para dez centavos e por aí adiante.


Sim, lembro-me disso.


----------



## Carfer

César Lasso said:


> Alguem poderia de alguma maneira dar-me uma ideia do que seria um conto de reis em finais do sec. XIX? (ou qualquer sugestão quanto à origem da expressão).


 
Os 400 contos de que falava o Eça valeriam, hoje em dia, para cima de oito e meio milhões de euros. É uma estimativa, não uma certeza, naturalmente. Baseei-me na tabela de desvalorização da moeda que usamos para avaliação de bens sujeitos a imposto, que encontras em http://info.portaldasfinancas.gov.p...4837-8836-94CC735646C5/0/portaria785_2010.pdf. Um bem que valesse um conto em 1903, último ano que a tabela considera, valeria hoje 4.275,74 vezes mais. Considerando que um conto são aproximadamente 5 euros, chegamos a € 8.551.480. No entanto, o Eça escrevia em 1880, portanto é muito provável que o índice de desvalorização para esse ano seja ainda mais alto do que o tal 4.275,74. Além disso, é possível que muitos bens essenciais fossem mais baratos do que hoje, logo que o poder aquisitivo desses oito e tal milhões fosse superior, se bem que seja difícil fazer comparações dadas as diferenças entre as necessidades de então e as dos nossos dias. Um automóvel barato, em 1960, custava cerca de 60 contos, ou seja, à volta de 3550 contos (dezassete mil e quinhentos euros) actuais e, no entanto era inacessível à maioria das pessoas, pelo que o custo real, que não apenas psiclógico, era muitíssimo superior àquele que nós percepcionamos agora.


----------



## César Lasso

Muito obrigado a todos. Adoro estes forums! 



Outsider said:


> Era interessante saber se no tempo de Eça a palavra se escrevia com acento em Portugal...


 
No tempo de Eça as regras de acentuação eram diferentes e "reis" escrevia-se sem acento. Estou a lê-lo nas edições antigas gratuitas do Gutemberg e nas digitalizações das edições originais que disponibiliza amavelmente a Biblioteca Nacional Digital (de Portugal):

N'este momento, por exemplo, na Irlanda, os trabalhadores, ou antes os servos do ducado de Leicester estão morrendo de fome, e o duque de Leicester está retirando annualmente, do trabalho duro que elles fazem, _quatrocentos contos de reis de renda_! É verdade que a Irlanda está em revolta; é verdade que, se o duque de Leicester se arriscava a visitar o seu ducado da Irlanda, receberia, sem tardar, quatro lindas balas no craneo. 
(Eça de Queirós, "Cartas de Inglaterra").

Abraços!


----------



## Dona Chicória

Olá:

Estou ajudando um amigo na tradução de um filminho, feito por crianças, em que são usadas as expressões "10 mil réis" e "cem mil réis", e a conversa é entre um caipira e outra personagem, na cidade. Como traduzir isso para o inglês? Dá para usar guinéus? (Guinea ?) E nos EE UU, como ficaria?


----------



## Vanda

Ei, Almeirão, sumida! Que tal bucks?  E nicker para a Inglaterra.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Oi querida!

Obrigada. Acho que é a melhor solução!
Equivale a "mangos", "pilas" não é? Ie, é moderno?


----------



## Vanda

Bucks, eu sei que é muito usado. Quanto à expressão inglesa é uma expressão antiga, dated (diz o dicionário), mas réis também é antigo se a gente pensar bem, apesar de ser gíria.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Pois é.
O texto é para um filminho ( te enviei o link em PM), e tem essa coisa: a linguagem do interior X a da cidade; e várias outras que na tradução viram problemas. Sei que  guinea" é antigo, muito antigo; mas há coisas que permanecem na língua. Como os "contos", para ficar em moedas e dinheiros.


----------



## Denis555

Audierunt said:


> Ambas eu ainda ouço por aqui, entre flanelinhas, por exemplo. Só que eu transcreveria assim: '_2 mirréi'_ e '_3 conto_'.
> Ouço também, mas menos.


Eu ainda uso  para qualquer moeda vigente! "Conto" no plural sem pronunciar o "s". Ex.: 

-Só tô com 5 conto' na carteira!
-Me empresta 10 conto' aí!


PS.: Não sou flanelinha


----------



## ajonjolion

Oi pessoal!

Eu estou resuscitando essa conversa sobre contos de réis para perguntar mais uma coisa.

Num conto que estou lendo, tem o seguinte -

"De relance percebeu uma fileira de volumes taludos, bem encadernados, e entristeceu.  Devia ser um dicionário monstruoso, uma enciclopédia, qualquer coisa assim, *para contos de réis*."

Isso quer dizer que a personagem acha que os livros devem ser de muito valor?

Muito obrigada!!


----------



## Vanda

Quer dizer que o livro devia custar muito caro na época.


----------



## ajonjolion

Muito obrigada pela repsosta tão rápida, Vanda!

Isso tem muito sentido, porque a personagem que pensa isso é muito povre e visitando um amigo rico.


----------



## marta12

Olá
As enciclopédias, eram mesmo muito caras. Mas era habitual em bibliotecas, também particulares, que os livros fossem encadernados com pele e dourados, dando um ar de riqueza.
Se os livros eram caros, as encadernações eram caríssimas.
Os livros de um autor  específico, por exemplo Eça, eram encadernados de maneira igual, com as mesmas cores e tons.


----------

